
The Silicon Valley Giant Bankrolling Devin Nunes - romeburns
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-silicon-valley-giant-bankrolling-devin-nunes/
======
davesque
I'll go out on a limb and say Oracle has done almost nothing useful (unless
you count commandeering existing tech as useful) for the industry since its
inception. Can't wait until that cancerous organization dies.

------
cratermoon
It's Oracle, as the clickbait headline won't tell you.

